# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  Malla anti pajaros y zancos de aluminio

## SvS Agro

Vendo 
> Malla anti pajaros de primera calidad con 8 años garantia UV.
> Zancos de aluminio, modelo fijo y modelo ajustable.
> Alicate para amarrar despues la poda.
> Malla corta viento, malla sombra, malla Raschel
> Quelatos como quelato de fierro, magnesio etc. 
Para mas info y cotizaciones visita www.svsagro.clTemas similares: Abajo lo bueno... En torno al proceder de la anti agricultura empresarial. Plagas de Pájaros Puede zancos de aluminio mejorar la eficiencia en los parrones? Porongos de aluminio para leche fresca

----------

